# Knot another app.



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Knot Wars! This app is really cool! It shows many different knots, and video on how to tie them, plus they tested their breaking strength and lists the results. 
The best part is the videos are within the app itself, so you can watch them wherever you're fishing even if you have no service while on the lake!

IPhone:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/knot-wars/id403534107?mt=8

Android:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.huntgeek.knotwars&hl=en


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool! Now all I need is a fancy phone, I'm still an old fashioned flip phone guy


----------



## Receipt (Apr 9, 2010)

Amen to that gnfishn! I like the sound of this app, but don't think it'll work on my flip either.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gnfishn said:


> Very cool! Now all I need is a fancy phone, I'm still an old fashioned flip phone guy


me 2


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Let me guess. Three seconds after you downloaded it, you got an email asking you to join the North American Fishing Club, there are ads for the North American Fishing Club spread across every screen, and you get a subscription offer in the mail three days afterwards.

:lol: _(O)_


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Let me guess. Three seconds after you downloaded it, you got an email asking you to join the North American Fishing Club, there are ads for the North American Fishing Club spread across every screen, and you get a subscription offer in the mail three days afterwards.
> 
> :lol: _(O)_


Ummm. NO. That is how apps work. They have ads! Just like any other "website". It is only when you click on said ads, they get ya! So as far as an email, no. A subscription offer, no. Leprechauns, no. Unicorns, no. Aliens, no. Jimmy Hoffa, I wish...


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting that... Awsome App..


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> That is how apps work. They have ads!


I know they have ads. I also know about NAFC. I don't need the junk mail. But then again, maybe we can keep the US Postal service solvent for a little while longer by allowing NAFC to pay the postage on a couple of tons of junk mail.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Ton_Def said:


> Knot Wars! This app is really cool! It shows many different knots, and video on how to tie them, plus they tested their breaking strength and lists the results.
> The best part is the videos are within the app itself, so you can watch them wherever you're fishing even if you have no service while on the lake!
> 
> IPhone:
> ...


Hey Ton, here is a website similar, but don't have the tests and breaking points.
http://www.animatedknots.com/bloodknot/ ... dknots.com


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump.

This was mentioned this weekend by a well known guide at the ISE. A truly useful app to have, learning new knots, or brushing up on those that may have been forgotten. It works without having service, so while out in the field and without service, you still have it at your fingertips.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't have a phone so I use this
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/


----------

